# I.D. Fish Number 1



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm Guessing Compresus. What Do You All Think...


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I would say so as well.

Trystan


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

S. altuvei


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

S. Compressus all the way.....


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> S. Compressus all the way.....


spotting pratically dissapears beyond the lateral line...


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

This picture has been comfirmed by Frank as being S.Eigenmanni or S. Altuvei


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Rodgers'Aquatics Posted Today, 08:04 PM
> This picture has been comfirmed by Frank as being S.Eigenmanni or S. Altuvei


For some reason the photo looks better at PFURY than the photo sent PM.









Very likely S. altuvei.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Ex0dus said:


> S. Compressus all the way.....


spotting pratically dissapears beyond the lateral line...
[/quote]

I was guessing on collection point



> hastatus Posted Yesterday, 11:51 PM
> 
> QUOTE
> Rodgers'Aquatics Posted Today, 08:04 PM
> ...


Isnt altuvei a Vn fish?? Guess not ......lol.........


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. altuvei is Venezuelan. S. compressus fish have spotting over the belly region, this fish does not.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I guess it comes down to location for me. Not sure of the collection point of these fish. I would say either compressus or altuvei.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

hastatus said:


> S. altuvei is Venezuelan. S. compressus fish have spotting over the belly region, this fish does not.


Im pretty sure B rodgers said this was a peru shipment......

I seem to remember a while back we were talking about one of George Fears fish, and Altuvei being in one river that extends from Vn to Peru............... so I guess it would be possible this fish is altuvie from Peru, in that river?????

YEah I just guessed Compressus based on Peru order.

Is Altuvie possible in peru in that river????


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i go with compressus if i have to choose from either that or altuvei

i couldnt see it being anything else other then one of those 2


----------

